# More street stuff



## Chiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Finally finished poking around in my old street photos and thought I would share a few more. Damn, I cant wait to get out again. :er:

This guy was cool.  A street musician in Chinatown. 



 

I shot this as part of a themed contest on another forum. The theme was Headlines. I got the newspaper and tried to find something that would match it....who would have thunk it... a protest was going on downtown.  Oh....missed winning by 1 vote. ​

 

The Crystal at the Museum.​

 

After a police drug sweep across the city, I came across these drums in a low rental housing project near my house. After shooting this image, I was approached by a few of the angry tenants. I quickly slammed my car door and sped off.  Wont go into details but these were removed a few days later​

 
Late night hot dog run.​

 
Another protest.​


----------



## Artograph (Feb 17, 2009)

Great shots!!!  Love them all!

Please explain to me why you are not "pro"??!!  Tell me, huh...huh.....huh....??!!!!!  LOL!!   

Seriously,...other than the fear of possibility of sqashing your artistic creativity or maybe the pressure to "produce" photos....I'm not sure why your photos aren't shared, for the masses to see??  Maybe they are??  Do you ever do shows in galleries???

Keep 'em coming!!!!!

....Hope you are on the mend!!


----------



## stsinner (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome shots-you have a way of making the scenes talk..  I love the one with the newspaper and the men in the background..


----------



## Chiller (Feb 17, 2009)

Artograph said:


> Great shots!!! Love them all!
> 
> Please explain to me why you are not "pro"??!! Tell me, huh...huh.....huh....??!!!!! LOL!!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your kind words my friend. If I become pro, then I have to be all grumpy, and cranky, and no fun. 
I did not realize how many images I had till the weekend. I found a few untouched folders of stuff I have never looked at. :er: I have a few thousand images and do nothing with them. They just sit on 2 80gig hard drives, and whatever is on my web site. Mostly time is not on my side, with having a full time job and all. Never done an art show, and yesterday, I printed and hung my second photo in my house. 
I just got my 3rd publication. A childrens educational book, and didnt do anything. They found me. 

Thank you StSinner...appreciate your comments.


----------



## Susan1114 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Chiller is pro.  He's here under an alt identity to be creative w/o boundaries.  :mrgreen:

Don't worry,  we won't blow your cover.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 17, 2009)

I like 1 and 3 best.  Good job.


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 17, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I did not realize how many images I had till the weekend. I found a few untouched folders of stuff I have never looked at. :er: I have a few thousand images and do nothing with them. They just sit on 2 80gig hard drives, and whatever is on my web site.



At the very least, if they are raw batch convert them to basic jpg then set the screen saver on your computer to Slide Show and tell it to pull from your folder of photos, that way you will at least have a full-time display of your images.

I have a file server and two desktops in this room all set the same way, the file server just displays the screen saver 24/7. I can just sit and watch the photos for hours sometimes.

I find the Google screensaver to be much better than XP or Vista: Download Google Screensaver without installing Google Pack - Digital Inspiration


----------



## boeinglover24 (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome shots....
Really love number 3.....
the effect really seems to fit the pic


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful shots.  #1 is by far my favorite.  

I'm still trying to figure out why these are in the "Just for fun" category because they are very good shots...I guess I think of the Just for Fun ones to be simple snaps that aren't worthy of real critique!


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicely done!  It's always good when you venture into the light.

I LOVE the color view!  Good choice of everything... subject, angle, exposure...  all very nice.

-Pete


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, very nice work.  I like everything about them.
Thanks for posting them up!


----------



## jasonjuicer (Feb 25, 2009)

The picture of the museum is my favorite. But I really like all of them.


----------



## Ngoface (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, the newspaper article goes perfect with the picture. Great shot!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 26, 2009)

1 and 3 for me! (I remember that street musician...he had such character in his face).

And to echo Pete: the angle and colours of the Museum shot are fantastic!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 27, 2009)

it's hard to pick fav of group


----------



## YoungPic (Feb 27, 2009)

that museum addition has gotten alot of flack, personally i tihnk it looks like aluminum siding, but nice pic


----------



## Chiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks all, for your comments and time.  Appreciate it. 



Antarctican said:


> 1 and 3 for me! (I remember that street musician...he had such character in his face).


  I was down there today.  My company had asked me to go shoot some pics of out office there for the web site.  Funny, cause this guy came into my mind as I walked to the office.  I still wonder what happened to the blind flute player that used to be there too. :er:


----------

